# Camperstop guide to Aires



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Is there an equivalent publication that covers Czech Republic and Hungry?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dunno Cater, but it looks like Mr Google can lend a hand.

https://www.google.co.uk/#q=czech+campsites

There are quite a few ACSI sites in the Czech Republic, if that helps. Don't know if there are many/any aires.

Dave 

.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I'm already booked into my main stops, just looking for some freeby stop-overs.

You know what it's like, if your away for 60 nights €15-€25 a night adds up.


----------



## Crokeyboy (Aug 26, 2013)

Did you find any info on stopovers? We are at Lake Lipno now on our way home. We'll be in Germany soon but want to come back here one day. Are you still over here?


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

cater_racer said:


> Thanks Dave, I'm already booked into my main stops, just looking for some freeby stop-overs.
> 
> You know what it's like, if your away for 60 nights €15-€25 a night adds up.


Quite agree with that. We have just returned from a trip including Hungary, and my understanding is that wildcamping is not allowed there - not to say that you couldn't do it if you pick you're places. However, we did use ACSI campsites and the costs varied between £9 and £12, except Budapest, which was 20 euros, so not very expensive in any case


----------

